# Resize Confusion - please help!



## Mr. Cormont (May 8, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'm terribly confused about the resizing of some images I must submit via internet. 

The requirements are as follow:
Minimum of 3MB and Maximum of 5MB.
The pixels should not exceed 1225 pixels on the longest side.

Now, how do I come down to 1225 pixels and keeping it at a minimum of 3MB?

Also, something I'm very confused about, in photoshop when I'm working at Image Size and let's say it indicates 4M, but then when I open Info about the image from the folder it actually says 920 KB for example. I hope I'm explaining myself!

If you could help me I will tremendously appreciate it.

Thank you!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Mr Cormont - welcome to TSF & a warm welcome to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

In order to assist, I need a bit more info on the project. Can you say what it is for? If you don't want to make it public, you can PM me with further details and I can give guidance back here. At the moment I am scratching in the dark...

Having a minimum file size seems to be a bit strange, especially with a max width/length of 1225 px.

Is it an image that already exists or is it one that you can construct/take?

Giving the image an aspect ratio of 1:1 EG: 1225 x 1225 pixels will give the maximum footprint and largest potential file size. 

Giving the image more than one layer will increase the file size as long as it is saved in a format that can preserve the layers. 

I note you are using Photoshop. 

Can you submit the image in any format other than .jpg? If so, try saving it as a .PSD which is the standard Photoshop native file type. Or as a tiff. 

I have just taken one of my photographs and cropped it to 1225x1225px and saved it in the following formats:
.jpg at no compression (12 for max quality & Max file size) = 832Kb
.psd Photoshop native format = 4.24Mb
.tif = 4.32Mb

So, it seems to be a choice of file format...

Hope that helps..

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Cormont (May 8, 2009)

Hi Donald, 

Thank you so much for your response and welcoming.

I recently finished a book/documentary in Mexico and I'm using a few images from the trip to enter a competition, I was looking for the English version since it is open to anyone from any country but didn't see it: http://www.elmexicodelosmexicanos.com

Now I see at the gallery of people that have enter the contest that no one seems to be having any problems uploading. The images must be in a jpeg format only, it says the minimum of 3MB and max of 5MB, but exactly what you mention are the results I get as well. The server to upload the images won't in fact accept the image if it is not in jpeg format and at the minimum size required. I just don't get it!
here's a link to one of the images I'm trying to upload:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrogtrrz/3446961850

Also, as far as the pixel size it actually says 1225x919 maximum... how can this make sense? The only way I get the image to be at least 3M is in tiff and more pxls as well.

Any clue to this mystery?

Many Thanks!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello again Mr C

Wow! What a great photograph! I love it.....Thanks for the link...

Unfortunately, my Spanish ain't so hot! I will see if I can find the rules and get them translated - I am sure that there must be a mistake in them somewhere because as far as I know, it is impossible to have a surface area of 1225x919 image saved at maximum .JPG quality via any software that pads it out to 3Mb+...

The only way I can think of adding file size to the thing is to create and add a mass of info via the EXIF area of the image file (via Photoshop) {EG: 'Photograph Copyright - Mr Cormont of Paddington, London, England.' etc etc ] But I believe that will only add a few Kb at most because it is textural! It would hardly be worth while and may be seen as cheating if padded out too much. :grin:

Question: Is a Mexican Mb the same size as everyone else's? :grin:

I will dig deeper for the rules ans see if there is any room for mis-interpreting them..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I found the rules and Google translated page:
http://www.elmexicodelosmexicanos.com/bases

Section 2 in particular:


> 2. How to participate.
> Participants should send their pictures and provide information (full name, home PC, phone, date and location where each photo was taken, etc..) In the form of official registration and participation is on the official site competition (www.elmexicodelosmexicanos.com). *Only accept the electronic delivery of high-resolution pictures (jpegs), not less than 3MB and no larger than 5MB.* The official registration and participation is on the official website of the contest must be filled out correctly and completely to be accepted as one of the participants. All official forms of participation that are accepted will receive online a confirmation of receipt and a certificate of participation. Anyone wishing to send printed photos to be scanned and sent in the required format and in the terms requested in the form of official involvement.


I cannot find any reference to image dimensions (Width x Height). My interpretation would be to upload any .jpg photograph that complies within the 3 to 5Mb limits. 

Have you taken the original file and rendered it at any size that results to within 3~5Mb & tried to upload? Even with the Nikon D2X at full size of 4288x2848px (no cropping) the .jpg is still within the limits at approx 4.3Mb

Where is the Height x Width of *1225x919 pixels* mentioned? I can't find it.

Is it possible that the max of 1225x919 is *not pixels* but millimetres? (I'm grasping at straws here!) I am at a loss as to what to suggest next other than to query this with the organisers of the competition.

EDIT:
Just a thought...



> Anyone wishing to send printed photos to be scanned and sent in the required format and in the terms requested in the form of official involvement.


Could the 1225x919 refer to a maximum physical size of a printed photo to be scanned?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I would tend to think the same way as Donald G - that maybe the measurements are for physical size rather than pixel dimensions 
I tried some jpeg images taken from my 8MP Olympus @ 1280 x 960 setting with the highest quality setting (1/2.7 compression) and they only came up to a little over 1MB.

@ Mr Cormont - Some great shots there! when's the book out? keep us posted :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> @ Mr Cormont - Some great shots there! when's the book out? keep us posted :grin:


Absolutely - outstanding work.

ray: Please stay arounds and contribute in Photographer's Corner. ray:

Your input will be invaluable....


----------



## Mr. Cormont (May 8, 2009)

hey Donald and Zuluclayman! Thank you so much for the nice comments about my work. Really appreciate it!! 

And Donald, I appreciate so much your time and effort, I was disconnected over the weekend to respond sooner, but just wanted to let you know that indeed it was a confusion. Perhaps the wording or my misinterpretation but basically the images (which I was able to submit already) were 3MB and the size of 1225 pxls is in case they want to showcase the work online. 

Anyway, another mystery solved!! and yeah, it´s been a really good experience to be part of this forum so I am looking forward to any possible contribution. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Cormont (May 8, 2009)

hey zuluclayman, by the way, the book/documentary will be out by the end of this month and will be presented in the presidential palace in Mexico City (it was a documentary about exceptional or heroic teachers in rural areas of the country). but there is that other thing I was having trouble with which is a competition of the county´s landscapes. If I get selected and get published on that other book I will let you guys know!! When I get a copy of the teacher´s one I hope to upload some pages of the work as well.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello again Mr C

Glad to hear that the problem is solved! It made me dust off corners of the other brain cell and try to figure it out...

Please visit the Photographer's Corner regularly - with skills like yours, you can make a valuable contribution here ray:

If you are interested, we also have an Articles Section for members to write up short pieces and get them published on our site. 

I look forward to more of your posts... :wave:


----------

